# Guitars you will NEVER sell?



## InFlames235 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey all - I've been thinking about this lately as I've gone through so many guitars in the years that I've played. Guitars feel great and then, all of a sudden, you get GAS for a new one and so out goes the old. But, eventually, you own a guitar that you will never sell under any condition. I'd love to hear about those guitars and why you'll never sell them!

Here is the guitar I will NEVER sell:





Why this guitar? Well, this is the first guitar I've ever had completely customized for me in every way possible. I got to choose everything about it. Not only did it take over 2 years to get (As Blackwater Guitars go), but it actually lived up to the hype that I built for it over that period of time. Simply put, it's the best feeling and sounding guitar I've ever played. It's also so customized to ME that I just feel like this the one guitar I will have to keep in my "collection" for as long as I live. Let's hear yours stories!!


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jan 30, 2017)

Very nice! That guitar looks sick. Ironically, the guitar I'll never sell is also a Blackwater


----------



## feraledge (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'll echo the sentiments, my Blackwater Carved DII is never leaving my stable 

I got this off of a member on here, and it was a bit of a toss up since I hate carved tops usually and I'd never heard of or played a Blackwater, but it turned out to be so insanely fitting for me and comfortable regardless of all the features I normally wouldn't go for. Built impeccably as well doesn't really hurt 






Also my RG550, had it refretted with SS frets and spent a lot of time bringing it back up to par, and besides the BWG I pick this guitar up the most daily.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 30, 2017)

These three:






None of them is exceptional or rare or valuable, but all of them are permanent members of my stable. The M-102 on the left was my wife's first anniversary present to me and plays fantastic. The H-1001 in the middle was my first "real" guitar and plays amazingly well. The EC1000 I don't have any special attachment to, but I've modded it quite a bit to the point where I don't know that I could sell it if I wanted to.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 30, 2017)

Mmm, love those first two. The rest are nice, too...

I can never imagine selling my Oni CF8. Dan worked with me to create pretty much exactly what I wanted in a guitar, and it exceeded my every expectation.





I'll also probably never sell my 19-EDO guitars, because, well, who would want to buy them?!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 30, 2017)

This thread should be called the "I'll never sell my BWGC" because that's the one I'd never sell either.
Mine:


----------



## angl2k (Jan 30, 2017)

I'll never sell my ESP Horizon because it's the one guitar that was just perfect right out of the box (case?)

Guitar was set up perfectly when I got it, intonation and action were superb and it sounds excellent. It's also the one guitar that I own that is completely stock  It's still my #1 guitar.

The only guitar that might beat it is a custom shop Horizon but I'm still saving up for that one lol.


----------



## pott (Jan 30, 2017)

My Waghorn:













A MusicMan Albert Lee HH. I'll just always have one.
Probably will always have an Aristides around too, regardless of the model. Just excellent guitars.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 30, 2017)

feraledge said:


>



That Sully is killer, man.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 30, 2017)

Jason_Clement said:


>


 hot


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 30, 2017)

Tristoner7 said:


> This thread should be called the "I'll never sell my BWGC" because that's the one I'd never sell either.



For real, I've only ever seen a couple of them ever pop up in the classifieds. Which is kind of amazing, considering how many boutique guitars seem to get traded (or at least listed) around here. 
Kinda sucks because they're preeeeetty high on my "if I ever got a luthier-built guitar..." list. 

For me it'd probably be my B6 Replica. I've done so much to that guitar that outside of the wood shaping, I practically built it myself.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jan 30, 2017)

Viginez said:


> hot



Thanks!


----------



## oracles (Jan 30, 2017)

My RAN Crusher 6





Aristides 070


----------



## Blackwinged (Jan 30, 2017)

Well, there are three now.

My Jackson Kevin Bond Rhoads '05:




Grover Jackson Rhoads Professional '92 (made an RR1T of it, lol):




Charvel Model 1 '87 Moddded:




Maybe won't sell also Grover Jackson Rhoads Custom '90:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2017)

strandberg CS8 with sfty3-8 pups




kiesel vader 8 with lundgren m8s




kiesel vm8 with lithiums.

None of these are going anywhere. I love them all to death, especially the vaders.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 30, 2017)

Where's the like button! 

My Carillion Polaris 7s





My Koa prototype Ibby





My Daemoness Cimmerian





My Schecter Masterworks 7





I can't imagine ever selling these since they are all one of a kind. I have each in a different tuning so they cover a lot of ground.


----------



## narad (Jan 30, 2017)

oracles said:


> Aristides 070


----------



## getowned7474 (Jan 30, 2017)

My Warmoth superstrat. I have put so much work into it that I have a bit of an attachment to it. It's also just an amazing guitar, it sounds, looks, and plays amazing.






Oh and because it would sell for barely anything since it's custom and not made by a name brand.


----------



## lemeker (Jan 30, 2017)

The first guitar I ever got. My dad got this for my 14th birthday. I've had it 26 years now.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jan 30, 2017)

My Ibanez RGA321F. 

It just sounds better than anything I've ever played. It has made me sell guitars that were 3x its price. I've had a bunch of different pickups in it over the years, and every combination sounds excellent. Whenever I'm recording, I always end up reaching for it. Even though I'm not really digging 'shreddy' guitars much these days, this is still my #1.


----------



## Descent (Jan 30, 2017)

For me, it is MM Steve Morse. This guitar is very comfortable to play, has bluesgrass to death metal sounds in it (11 sound configurations!) and could stay in tune for years! Seriously - I hadn't played it for 2 years and picked it up, was still in tune!


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jan 30, 2017)

oracles said:


> Aristides 070



Holy crap!


----------



## Manurack (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd never let go of my Les Paul Goldtop. When I first got it in 2011, it came with black pickups and brown top-hat knobs. 
I just installed the gold pickup covers a few days and added the new gold speed knobs as well. Once I watched the Lamb of God dvd that features a second disc with the making of the Sacrament record and saw Mark Morton recording with a LP Goldtop, that was what I wanted. It's just an Epiphone, but it's sure come a long way in changing its looks since I got it. I plan on buying all gold hardware for this Goldtop... A golden Goldtop!







Second is my Ibanez RG 3EX1. When I received this guitar in 2013, it came with black pickups and tacky looking all grey hardware. One time I put new strings on and the goddamn screw for the 6th saddle stripped! So I ordered a new bridge, a gold hardtail bridge made by Gotoh. I also installed an Epiphone Alnico Classic humbucker with a gold cover into the neck that I had lying around as well. From that point on, I knew the guitar needed all gold hardware because it really compliments the Koa top. 
Fast forward to this month when I ordered the rest of the gold hardware for it. A Seymour Duncan gold pickup cover for the bridge pickup and gold Gotoh tuners. I absolutely LOVE how this guitar turned out! Bad pic with bad lighting but I just snapped this pic.






I absolutely love playing these guitars. With all the work I've done on them, there's no way I'll ever let them go. I'm pretty sure I'll want the Goldtop buried with me and I'll give the RG to my daughter.


----------



## bloodjunkie (Jan 30, 2017)

Probably only my Epiphone Les Paul Custom because I've logged way too many hours into it and I wouldn't get much for it on resale.


----------



## cslushy (Jan 30, 2017)

Never seen a strandy anything like this one. Is it m2m?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2017)

cslushy said:


> Never seen a strandy anything like this one. Is it m2m?



No it's a custom shop. I refinished it.


----------



## MagnusB (Jan 30, 2017)

My '00 RG7620MSOL (Japan-only limited Mahogany body spot run)





My '96 RGR620TPS (Japan-only Ash-body reverse headstock), basically a JPM minus the Picasso graphic:





My '94 RG550Ltd...


----------



## BillCosby (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't have any pics on hand of it just sitting around, but here is my RG7421XL that I refinished neon green. The lighting makes it look weird, but it plays incredibly. Every guitar I've bought since has been compared to this, and so far nothing has stacked up to it.

I just replaced the Titan/Liquifire setup with a set of Illuminators, and it sounds even better (to me) now.

I have to refinish it again eventually, it is fading in some spots, and I never put a decal on the first time.


----------



## helix (Jan 30, 2017)

Mine is probably my PGM 800.


----------



## pahulkster (Jan 31, 2017)

Ibanez EX170. First guitar that my dad bought me new in 4th grade. I'm 33 now, and it has always been with me. Lots of mods that I did over the years. It has thousands of hours on it. 

2014 Gibson Les Paul Traditional. First new guitar since the Ibanez haha. About fifty used ones between them though. Means a lot to me for a number of reasons, and it also just rips. 

Jackson RR5 my wife bought me.


----------



## stratjacket (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice PGM. It's my choice also. 

I've bought, sold and traded a ton of high end guitars, but could never let this go. It fits like a glove and plays soooo good. PGM301






And I got this one more recent, but also could never let go:
Suhr MS7


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 31, 2017)

This is making me a bit sad because I don't have a guitar that I feel like I couldn't sell, I think it's time I went out and found one.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 31, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> My Koa prototype Ibby



What model is that a proto of? The 752? I love the idea of owning a prototype for some reason. Just has a major cool factor.

Dig that natural finish Carillion too, don't think I'd seen that one yet.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 31, 2017)

.strandberg* #51






Dingwall ABZ6 with wenge neck, triple pickups and green to blue burst. Semi custom.


----------



## tender_insanity (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Possessed (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Viginez (Jan 31, 2017)

MagnusB said:


> My '94 RG550Ltd...


these are so sexy, but sadly very rare nowadays
would love to buy one


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 31, 2017)

1994 Custom Shop Arch Top Soloist. I ordered this guitar when I was 16. This guitar and I have been through alot of ..... This one will be going in the ground with me. Best playing and sounding guitar I have ever played.


----------



## Fathand (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been a gear slut for so many years that I don't honestly think that at this point any guitar is a "never sell" for me. 

My Yamaha Mike Stern Tele comes close, though. Best bolt-on sustain I've come across and (solid guitar) acoustic tone for days. Funny part is that amplified I'm still looking for the right pickup for it. Nothing seems to gel really well for it's inherent tone 

I've got a couple others that are pretty awesome too, but in the end they're just wood, hardware and stringwire. Nice to play but can be sold without tears if I feel like it.

...but this thread brought back my EBMM Steve Morse Bluey GAS. Better go post in the GAS thread.


----------



## GXPO (Jan 31, 2017)

I wish I had the money to test the resolve of everyone here.. 

Awesome guitars guys.


----------



## 70Seven (Jan 31, 2017)

My "never sell" guitar is a black Ibanez 1991 RG 550 with maple fret board. I bought it in 2008 and it was brand new, never played, previous owner kept it hung on a wall as a decoration. So I'm basically the first to play it. Every scratch or fret board wear comes from my playing. 

Over the past few years I've thought of selling some of my guitars to buy another more expensive guitar. I've sold guitars in the past and regretted it, so to prevent myself from ever making that mistake with my RG550 I'm thinking of scratching in my sons name in the back of the guitar. Make it worthless to any potential buyer and a little more special for myself.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2017)

Fathand said:


> I've been a gear slut for so many years that I don't honestly think that at this point any guitar is a "never sell" for me.



I'm also pretty much in this boat... but having said that, my current stable of PRS all fall into the "never planning to sell" category. That group includes Pinky, Trampy, Bengal and Holcomb. 













































One other that easily falls into this category for me is my silverburst sparkle HT6 Bulb Edition:







Obviously there are other keepers in my group, but these are the standouts where if I ever absolutely HAD to sell off a ton of guitars, these would be the ones I couldn't let go.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 31, 2017)

^Nice collection!



Ordacleaphobia said:


> What model is that a proto of? The 752? I love the idea of owning a prototype for some reason. Just has a major cool factor.



It was a prototype for the 752/852 line. They scrapped most of the ideas until the 652 with the Koa looking top came along. This guitar is insane and was such a lucky find. I'd personally put it above the holy grail Jems and Universes, especially now it has SS frets.


----------



## SwanWings (Jan 31, 2017)

Probably my STB Horizon. And maybe my Jackson. The jackson desperately needs a fret level/crown, and the nut is kinda jacked up at the moment. It still plays terrifically despite the issues....


----------



## Kwert (Jan 31, 2017)

Don't have a great picture of it, but I will never part with my 1990 Jackson Fusion Pro. The switch is wired as a killswitch right now, but I have the circuitry for the active boost lying around somewhere.


----------



## DarthV (Jan 31, 2017)

Only ones I'd consider would be my Ibanez rg3570z, rg2550e, rg2570, s470 and s540.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 31, 2017)

no guitar is safe


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 31, 2017)

Looking thru this thread, it's almost embarrassing to add my personal favorites but I've had quite a few guitars, and of the 16 that I currently have, these would be the 5 that I'd never part with. Nothing special in my collection and I'm sure nothing that even begins to compare to Blackwater's, Aristides, Daemoness, etc... but out of the dozens that I've had, these all have a permanent home: 

*PRS SE ( Axe Palace Exclusive):* This guitar was part of an exclusive run so I doubt that I'd ever be able to snag another one... at least not in mint cond. What makes this one special to me is the trampas-green quilt top, locking tuners, and Tusq-nut upgrade. I know it's only an SE but the ebony board, silky smooth neck, and absolutely perfect fret-work/ finishing make this guitar one of my all time favorites. 





*Gibson HP SG:* My first Gibson. I had to do a LOT of work to it so that makes it a little more sentimental. The neck profile is wide (1.745mm at the nut) which I absolutely love and the heel carve is phenomenal for upper fret access. This thing just sustains forever and the satin neck finish makes playing, a dream. Blah blah blah... This one will never be sold for any reason. 





*Carvin DC700:* Out of all my sevens, this thing is the most comfortable and sounds the best. I love the Koa top and blank ebony board together. Stock pickups ring out so clear and bright and she intonates easily and precisely... best tuning stability of any of my sevens. I've had several Kiesels & Carvins and this one is far and away the best of 'em. 




*
Schecter Hellraiser Solo II:* I replaced all the hardware on this one... bridge, tail, studs, anchors, tuners, etc... everything. Tusq nut, Brimstone pickups, Gotoh lockers, mahogany body & neck, 14" radius... just sounds killer for metal and feels so solid and comfortable. 






*Fender American Standard Strat with solid rosewood neck:* I don't play this one much but it was a gift from my fiance. I still love it because it's such a workhorse... Fat 50 SC's and unfinished neck make this one a lot of fun to play but tbh, it would pain her if I ever sold it so that's the main reason that I never will.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 31, 2017)

Posted in these types of threads before and this guitar has been seen on SSO a bunch of times, but here it is again. Looks like a regular LP, but not. Built by a friend that doesn't do these anymore, so it's basically irreplaceable. Solid body, 3 piece maple neck, quilted THICK maple top, ebony board, SS frets, gold MOP inlays and black binding on body/neck with a rolled board for uber comfort. I don't play this all the time, but in huge jags of 3-4 months apiece this is ALL I play. 



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr

Been toying with the idea of refinishing it to something more traditional like a Bourbon burst, because it looks like this under the gold:



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^Nice collection!



Thanks man! I've watched a bunch of your vids, both your Carillion builds and your Daemoness look and sound great! 



High Plains Drifter said:


> Looking thru this thread, it's almost embarrassing to add my personal favorites but I've had quite a few guitars, and of the 16 that I currently have, these would be the 5 that I'd never part with. Nothing special in my collection and I'm sure nothing that even begins to compare to Blackwater's, Aristides, Daemoness, etc...



Nah man not at all! You've got some cool pieces! That Axe Palace run Trampas CU24 SE is sweet!


----------



## Humbuck (Jan 31, 2017)

All guitars have a price...


----------



## Genocyber (Jan 31, 2017)

While I have guitars that I hope I never sell, I know I will never get rid of my first guitar... 1996 MIK Epiphone Les Paul Special II... I've modified it with EMG81 & 85 and grover tuners... it has such a high sentimental value... I still use it quite a bit!


----------



## Jeffbro (Jan 31, 2017)

Humbuck said:


> All guitars have a price...



But no one will pay that price since its value is so much higher to the owner, which is the point of the thread...


----------



## pahulkster (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah my #1 would be an enormous price. I would be weary of the person willing to pay that much for an Ibanez EX owned by an unknown player.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jan 31, 2017)

feraledge said:


>



If you ever end up selling that ESP I'll probably never be the same again. 


I just like looking at it.

No one would flaunt it like you do, they wouldn't keep the dream alive


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 31, 2017)

HighGain510 said:


> Nah man not at all! You've got some cool pieces! That Axe Palace run Trampas CU24 SE is sweet!



Thanks man. I love it. I always started itching whenever I'd see a PRS trampas green quilt. I scratched it with this particular model and I'm beyond glad that I did. 



Humbuck said:


> All guitars have a price...



lol I took this thread as more of a "if you could sell it for the price you paid, would you?" scenario more than a "price is no object to buyer" scenario. For the right price ( although it would have to be more than any of mine are technically worth) I don't have any guitars sentimentally speaking, that would necessarily be off limits.


----------



## mhickman2 (Jan 31, 2017)

My Gibson Les Paul Axcess! This guy has been my number one since I got it. I've let go of a bunch of nice guitars since I've had it because they just collected dust. Thank god I woke up and stopped shunning Gibson, because this guitar inspires me every time I pick it up.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 1, 2017)

MattThePenguin said:


> If you ever end up selling that ESP I'll probably never be the same again.
> 
> 
> I just like looking at it.
> ...



Backed into a corner financially, I'd sell my house first.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 1, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Backed into a corner financially, I'd sell my house first.



I 100% believe this.
The funny part is that most of us would agree.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Feb 1, 2017)

most of my ibanezs will never leave my collection. The RGA was my 18th birthday present, the FR is one of the best playing and the RGR-550 is just to cool to let go.

[URL=http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/Ranko14/media/guitar1_zps9f230dd7.jpg.html]

[/URL]





[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/Ranko14/media/DSC_0728_zps2aigjoit.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 1, 2017)

Humbuck said:


> All guitars have a price...



True but for many of us you can't put a price on the time it took us to save, custom order or find these instruments. Many of these being one of a kind that we couldn't get again.


----------



## narad (Feb 1, 2017)

Let's do an update on this thread in like 3 years to see who's full of .....


----------



## GregoryP (Feb 1, 2017)

So far I haven't sold any guitar, but all except 2 are at risk of being sold/traded

1. my ESP: I'ts been my dream guitar ever since before I even started playing. It just feels right when I play it.

2. an old beat-up classical guitar that used to be my father's. He died when i was only 4, so a lot of sentimental value there and the first thing I'd try to save from a fire after my daughter and girlfriend.

In 3 years, 10 or 20 years, this will not have changed, except tha tmy Skervesen might have joined the club.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 1, 2017)

I have 2 guitars that I'd never sell

My modded Epiphone Gothic Explorer





My Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis FR





I'm often tempted to sell some of the other gear I have, when I need some cash, but I never thought about selling those 2 guitars.

The Schecter was my very first quality/"highend" guitar. I ordered it around spring in 2008, but I had to wait until december that year before I finally got it. Because of that I ordered the Epiphone, because I just wanted to have a new guitar... like... NOW! 

I threw a pair of Seymour Duncan Blackouts in the Explorer and changed the wiring to suit my playing style. A volume pot for each pickup and a 3-way switch. No tone 
I swear to you that guitar sounds beastly! It's my go to whenever I want to record something 

The Schecter is just a nice, solid and well playing guitar, and I love the looks and construction. I did the 18volt mod on the 707's, and it sounds huge. I've been thinking about trying some passives, though


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 1, 2017)

Stooge1996 said:


> most of my ibanezs will never leave my collection. The RGA was my 18th birthday present, the FR is one of the best playing and the RGR-550 is just to cool to let go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rgr


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 1, 2017)

Here's my take:
I will never sell my Skervs and my own JS-eqe construction.
And my modified RG.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 1, 2017)

jephjacques said:


> no guitar is safe



holy crap you are jephjacques. 

Guitars that I'll never sell...some for  reasons...

Goldie and Skervy 






The hbII spruce isn't made anymore as far as I know and new prices on HBII's have gone up a grand since I bought mine. 

I was thinking about selling the Skervy until I ran it into the top of my recording desk and put 2 dents into. Whoops.

Barry the Baritone.






27inches is the new 25.5 but 28.625 guitars are still pretty rare..and Anderson Baritoms are even rarer. Never selling this ever. 

My tele.






Only need one standard scale tele...might as well be this one. Also, I dented the area around the control plate. Goodbye resell value.

My last child sized guitar.






24.75 scale never gets played. Graduation present from my parents. Broke the headstock...and then broke it again. Fancy wall ornament.


----------



## extendedsolo (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a couple here. 

I don't have a picture of it, but my very first guitar I ever bought which is an LTD M100 I wouldn't sell for sentimental value alone. I hardly ever play it and I can't get it to sound good but it's not going anywhere. 

First one is an early 90s Gibson 775. They only made these for 3-4 years and everything about this guitar sounds great. Mainly used for jazz since it's pretty dark sounding, but I'm always blown away how good it sounds. Got it for a great price from an estate sale from a guy who never played it. Sat in it's case for like 20 years. One of those finds that never comes along it seems. 






My Strandberg #55 that I bought from someone on this site. I've played other 8s but strandbergs are unlike those. I just find that it also never disappoints me, plus the fact I would always regret selling it.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 1, 2017)

Honestly, I can't fathom selling ANY of the axes I currently have, save one:

BC Rich ST-III in green crackle. (original owner from '86!)
Custom Shop BC Rich Mockingbird from 2004
NJ Series BCR Mock from '83
Jackson Soloist, red/black crackle, '86
Jackson KV Pro Mustaine
EBMM Axis, first year
Hamer Phantom (being modified to a GT)
BC Rich Gunslinger, lightning, from 86-87
Jacksons Dinky Custom, lightning finish like the Slinger. Frankly, that's the only one I could think I could part with. I bought it last year, but have yet to play it.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 1, 2017)

My choice would be my 1999, B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop, Kerry King Wartribe Warlock. Not so much for playability, it plays decent, but for its uniqueness and rarity.

One of 12 built in 1999.
One of the last guitars signed by founder, Bernie Rico Sr. who passed away in 1999.
Rare Wartribe to have a Floyd Rose. Most are built with Kahlers.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 1, 2017)

oracles said:


> My RAN Crusher 6



Conveniently Ill cut your testicles off if you ever sell that Ran, so its staying either way. Mastergrade quilt 4 life

I'm joining the Blackwater crew, my DII has been part of my collection for awhile now and it aint going anywhere


----------



## oracles (Feb 1, 2017)

Cloudy said:


> Conveniently Ill cut your testicles off if you ever sell that Ran, so its staying either way. Mastergrade quilt 4 life



And I'll do the same if you ever let loose that glorious Blackwater, it's TOO good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 1, 2017)

narad said:


> Let's do an update on this thread in like 3 years to see who's full of .....



hopefully lorcan so I can snag one of those carillions


----------



## Webmaestro (Feb 1, 2017)

I'll never sell Snow, my heavily-modded '07 RG1527RB:


----------



## Flamedmaple (Feb 1, 2017)

Lots of really cool guitars in here indeed. My contribution would probably be this one. It has totally changed my mind on what a guitar should be like and i can never ever see myself let it go.


----------



## narad (Feb 1, 2017)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Here's my take:
> I will never sell my Skervs and my own JS-eqe construction.
> And my modified RG.




One of the nicest Skervesens I've seen. It helps when they don't try to be some other brand!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 1, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> hopefully lorcan so I can snag one of those carillions



Not anytime soon!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 2, 2017)

narad said:


> One of the nicest Skervesens I've seen. It helps when they don't try to be some other brand!



Thx, mate. She's a beauty. Chiroptera and Nebelung are really unique to Skerv. Nowadays the Raptor only resembles the looks of the BlackMachine. They made very big progress in technology and wood selection. But yeah - i like what they do from scratch, thus i support them by choosing their own designs.


----------



## absolutorigin (Feb 2, 2017)

Some lovely guitars in this thread so far. Keep them coming! As for my own, all the guitars in my current collection are going nowhere. I chose them for specific reasons and they're all somewhat unique in their own right. Too lazy to post pics from my phone, will edit this with some pics a little later. Though I'm sure you've seen them enough by now .


----------



## Josh Delikan (Feb 2, 2017)

My Explorer, "Ice", which I constructed from the bare bones!


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 2, 2017)

The Strat on the far right. I'd had it for over 16 years now. Bought for me by the family on my 14th birthday. Lots of memories involved with that guitar, extremely sentimental.


----------



## Tree (Feb 2, 2017)

Webmaestro said:


> I'll never sell Snow, my heavily-modded '07 RG1527RB:



So ....ing slick. Is that a Perle neck?


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Feb 2, 2017)

My Ibanez PGM301





Almost sold it a few years ago and I would have regretted it forever. I bought this guitar almost entirely because of Jari Maenpaa of Wintersun, as seen in this video:




And it really has been an unbelievable guitar. Had the bridge and neck pickups switched in the past to BKP Warpigs but for some reason they sounded weird in this guitar or weren't installed well so now I have Dimarzios in there and they're great. I've played this guitar far more than any of my other guitars and it's still a joy to play every time.

And my Daemoness "Mjolnir"





I designed this guitar with Dylan Humphries of Daemoness, who is one of the best guys ever, and it was my first custom guitar. I feel like I'm picking up the hammer of thor itself when I play this. It's amazing when you play something and you know what work went into it and how special it is, it really changes the whole experience. This is one of those guitars are I will protect it till my dying day.


----------



## Webmaestro (Feb 2, 2017)

Tree said:


> So ....ing slick. Is that a Perle neck?



No, it's the stock RG1527 neck. The original fretboard and frets were in pretty bad shape, so I had a local shop rip it off and replace it with flame maple and SS frets (and scallop frets 20 - 24).


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Feb 2, 2017)

Mwoit said:


> .strandberg* #51


----------



## esphil (Feb 2, 2017)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Here's my take:
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



That top!


----------



## Forkface (Feb 2, 2017)

i dont see myself parting ways with my Jcustom ever. With the exception of a very tight financial situation, it will stay with me.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 3, 2017)

If I had to narrow down to only 2, it would be my Charcoal Quilt BRJ and Skervesen Chiroptera.


----------



## Siggevaio (Feb 3, 2017)

Lots of nice guitars here! The only guitar (as of now) that I will never part ways with is my first guitar; an Ibanez AXS32. I've spent so much time with that guitar and I still play it from time to time. With more expensive guitars I haven't really found a favorite yet so they come and go. 



WishIwasfinnish said:


> My Ibanez PGM301
> 
> Almost sold it a few years ago and I would have regretted it forever. I bought this guitar almost entirely because of Jari Maenpaa of Wintersun.




Haha, that's cool! Buying a signature guitar because of another artist than the signature is made for. I miss my PGM301, such a nice instrument.


----------



## episode666 (Feb 3, 2017)

4 years of playing mostly this one... haven't found a better guitar for me yet..


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Feb 3, 2017)

Siggevaio said:


> Haha, that's cool! Buying a signature guitar because of another artist than the signature is made for. I miss my PGM301, such a nice instrument.



Yeah I also love Paul Gilbert but I definitely bought it because of Jari. I tried to emulate a lot of other things about Jari too, I bought his Mesa Boogie Triaxis he was selling years ago on the old Wintersun forum, which I also still have and probably won't ever sell.


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2017)

These (Parker Fly Deluxes, original and revision), because they're the best playing guitars I've ever touched:






And this. Early 70s Electra Omega that I gutted to make more like a traditional Les Paul. It's got an SD '59 set. Plays great, sounds great and it's got some sentimental attachment. I'm currently looking for a 'LPC/Black Beauty' version of this to add to the stable:


----------



## AmpAnon (Feb 6, 2017)

My ESP Eclipse II Standard. 

It's too bad that from afar it can look like the LTD EC version but this axe plays like a god damn dream..


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Feb 6, 2017)

My Dean Razorback V 255. My least good guitar, the paintjob is an absolute disaster (the guys at Dean QC must have been drunk or something) but it's sentimental value is huge and it's my top dog for br00tal tones. I was 17, it was the most badass guitar I have ever seen in my life and I had to get it. It followed me on stage for so long.






My ESP ss Viper. I was poor and always wanted a standard series ESP and got into a lot of trouble to get it.


----------



## pondman (Feb 6, 2017)

Mwoit said:


> .strandberg* #51
> 
> 
> 
> Dingwall ABZ6 with wenge neck, triple pickups and green to blue burst. Semi custom.



Mein Gott im Himmel


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2017)

Probably this one:






And this one:





And probably this one: 






(already had to work hard enough to get that one back the first time)


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 6, 2017)

My Thirteen Les Paul style guitar.


----------



## Cnev (Feb 6, 2017)

My G&L ASAT Classic, because it's the only guitar I own or care to own. And I love everything about it.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 7, 2017)

Stooge1996 said:


> most of my ibanezs will never leave my collection. The RGA was my 18th birthday present, the FR is one of the best playing and the RGR-550 is just to cool to let go.
> 
> [URL=http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/Ranko14/media/DSC_0728_zps2aigjoit.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Holy Moly that RGR is hawt!

My only guitars that I'd never sell are my 565 and my 7620. The 7620 was my first Ibby and the 565 was a holy grail guitar for me for many years before I got it. They will be getting stainless frets once the nickel ones are worn out 











The 7620 is also cool because it's one of the guitars that's on the SSO homepage, along with a Schecter I don't have any more.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 7, 2017)

These won't leave my home ever, except if there is a gig or rehearsal.

These first 4 are all made in Japan Ibanez guitars





From left to right:
Heavily modified RG7421 (Japan made)
2x Modified RG2027XVV (wiring and pickups), one bought new back in 2001/2 and the other got it last year
Modified S540 (Tripleshot pickup rings, wiring and pickups)

These others aren't from Japan factory, both deeply modified:









RG7321, repainted, defretted with sustainer and piezos and an un-ergonomic wiring scheme.
RG8 repainted, piezos, new wiring scheme and pickups...

And a 7 string acoustic Ibanez guitar from 1998 (more or less)...


----------



## Jlang (Feb 7, 2017)

+ 1 for the blackwater crew.


----------



## pwsusi (Feb 7, 2017)

The I will probably never sell are the ones that would be toughest to replace.

JEM777 LNG and 777 VSK







JEM77 PMC and GMC




Universes - GR and UV77MC ATD







VM1 (Vinnie Moore Signature) White and Splash (25 made of each color)







RG565 Prototypes - Desert Yellow and Candy Apple Red (1989 NAMM Guitars)







540PII (a.k.a. Alex Skolnick model) Rare five alarm and even rarer green paisley


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Feb 7, 2017)

My USA PRS Mark Holcomb sig. Ive wanted a USA PRS ever since I was about 14 and was finally able to get one. I love it!


----------



## Jarmake (Feb 7, 2017)

I will never sell the guitar that my wife bought me for my 30th bday. (Custom bosy with 7620 neck)


----------



## hairychris (Feb 8, 2017)

I *thought* that I'd never sell my Blackmachine B7, as it's the only guitar that was ever made for me.






It went about 2 years ago.

Byeeeeee!

EDIT: I do, however, own an MIJ Jackson Fusion HSH that I bought new in 1992. That one isn't going anywhere, mainly because it's so battered that I'd never get any money for it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 8, 2017)

^Do you still have your B2?


----------



## hairychris (Feb 9, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^Do you still have your B2?



Yep!


----------



## StrmRidr (Feb 9, 2017)

My RR5 will follow me to the grave. It's not a special/valuable guitar by any means but it was my first "good" guitar and I learned most of what I know now on it.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 9, 2017)

My 91 Orville LP Standard in Tobacco Burst - I call it 'The Druid' now sporting some Lace Dirty Heshers


----------



## Aaron (Feb 10, 2017)

LACS. Ive never played an Ibanez that plays as perfect as this one.


----------



## Fathand (Feb 21, 2017)

Fathand said:


> My Yamaha Mike Stern Tele comes close, though. Best bolt-on sustain I've come across and (solid guitar) acoustic tone for days. Funny part is that amplified I'm still looking for the right pickup for it. Nothing seems to gel really well for it's inherent tone



This just got upgraded from the "comes close" category to "most likely never to be sold". Slapped the Vintage Vibe pu back to it which it came with (to me, originally it had the Hot Rails of course), no neck pickup and just one volume. Esquire mojo all the way! 

The fender tuners it has are s**t, though. It needs some new (locking) tuners at some point.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 21, 2017)

All of them since I'm left handed and nobody wants to buy my guitars D:


----------



## GXPO (Feb 21, 2017)

maliciousteve said:


> The Strat on the far right. I'd had it for over 16 years now. Bought for me by the family on my 14th birthday. Lots of memories involved with that guitar, extremely sentimental.



Nice collection! Did you get that Kelly from Coda-Music when they dropped the price to £1600? I was so tempted at the time..


----------



## Carcaridon (Feb 21, 2017)

There were six of these made. I have two. Still hunting for more.


----------

